# Pavoni Monday tip



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

As always with this your mileage may vary. 
However I thought I'd share a tip I have found make a pretty remarkable improvement to my shots recently.

Firstly, I always use a filter paper on top. I find this stops any channelling that can come with the spurt of water from the inlet as you raise the lever. 
I use a cut aeropress filter and I re-use it about 20-30 times, or until it falls apart. I wash it before and after use.

But this isn't that tip.

I happened on this by accident when I was carefully lifting the lever with the PF hovering below and I lifted too far, drenching the PF and puck in water. 
Bugger. 
I lowered the lever, engaged the PF and went on with the usual pre-infusion and shot. I noticed the shot looked spectacular on the naked PF, a rapid coming to the middle and beautiful stripes. 
And the shot was incredible, sweet, fruity, not a hint of sourness.

So I started doing it every time.

Not a full bloom and wait like decent espresso etc. But a very quick pre-wet of probably 10-15ml.

Not only that but this sudden drop of water, then re-fill meant all the air was out of the group AND a wetted puck, meaning I was getting maybe 50ml plus in the shot and a much sweeter and flavourful shot than usual, owing to the longer ratio.

Anyway, give it a try and feedback if you like it!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Will try this afternoon and come back


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay, tried this a few times and I can say the naked portafilter shots do look better. Quite a bit better actually. I am still playing around with the idea because I'm finding the shots run faster and the same in/out ratio ends up with less body. Definitely no sourness though.

two other things to point out: firstly It's messy, and water will splash a bit, secondly the paper filter on top is absolutely necessary for this, otherwise wise you will disturb the puck for sure


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Khashy said:


> Okay, tried this a few times and I can say the naked portafilter shots do look better. Quite a bit better actually. I am still playing around with the idea because I'm finding the shots run faster and the same in/out ratio ends up with less body. Definitely no sourness though.
> 
> two other things to point out: firstly It's messy, and water will splash a bit, secondly the paper filter on top is absolutely necessary for this, otherwise wise you will disturb the puck for sure


 Good stuff, glad you've given it a go. 
Yes it can be a bit splashy, I try and release the water superslow and hold the PF right under-neath. But have a cloth on standby.

Yes, I have found the same with shots running faster, so I tightened up the grind a bit, probably 1-2 small clicks on my JX pro.


----------

